# "Irish government acts on bankruptcy tourism"



## Brendan Burgess (7 Jul 2012)

Alan Shatter has done an interview for today's Financial Times. Apparently he is going to use Ireland's presidency of the EU to harmonise the bankruptcy laws so that developers can't  just go to England for a year. 

I think that is a bit hypocritical as Ireland is a tax haven and we are resisting harmonising tax rates.


----------

